# Those annoying school/work filters...



## Ian (Jul 25, 2006)

Okay, as I am sure a lot of other people are, I get kinda fedup with school filters. They filter the majority of content that is not mathematical related, which can be an absolute bummer. Many of you may have seen various proxy websites, altho a lot of them use META tags with the word "proxy" or "proxify" in them, so they are search engine friendly. Although, becuase of this, the school filter systems often browse meta tags, thus filtering these sites as well.

So, I decided to make my own proxy website using NO words related to proxy in the content that will be read by the school filter.

If anyone else wnats to use it to access sites such as bebo, myspace, ebay, or, anything that takes you fancy...even mantidforum! Then here is the URL:

www.insectstore.com/search

The URL has already spread round my school! So feel free to use it yourselves and disperse it

Thought it might be of some use to some of you.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 25, 2006)

lol! nice job ian lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 25, 2006)

how old are you again ian, yur still at school?  yur gonna be a millionaire with yur business head :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 26, 2006)

Ha, one can only wish ^_^ I'm 15.


----------



## jandl2204 (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL it was only a matter of time until you got that up.


----------



## ellroy (Jul 29, 2006)

They are gonna luv you in the slammer Ian....in fact I reckon they'll be lining up to 'luv' you!

Alan


----------



## Ian (Jul 29, 2006)

Pfff, maybe I made this site LONG ago then..


----------

